# All-New 1 Series M Coupe starts at $47,010. New 650i Convertible starts at $91,375.



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

I guess that means there is 0 chance of me even thinking about a 1 Series M Coupe. That price is just silly IMO. :thumbdwn:


----------



## mikewils (Jul 11, 2006)

I haven't looked at prices lately, but couldn't you get a slightly used CPO'd M6 for less than a new 650?


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

Gotta agree, that price is nuts. I'm sure it will sell out, especially if limited, but still. It's not like they had to do a compete redesign of any major parts. :thumbdwn:


----------



## BayAreaBimmer (Dec 30, 2010)

:jawdrop: I want that 6 series


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

pix335i said:


> I guess that means there is 0 chance of me even thinking about a 1 Series M Coupe. That price is just silly IMO. :thumbdwn:


That's why they have other models.


----------

